# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  La Junta de Andalucía invertirá 4,6 millones en las obras de la depuradora y colectores de Albuñol

## Jonasino

> La Consejería de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio invertirá 4,7 millones de euros en las obras de la Estación de Depuración de Aguas Residuales (EDAR) y los colectores de Albuñol, en la provincia de Granada. El consejero del ramo, José Fiscal, ha informado en relación a la situación del saneamiento y la depuración de aguas residuales de la localidad en la comisión parlamentaria de hoy.
> 
> Fiscal ha explicado que esta actuación, declarada de Interés de la Comunidad Autónoma, beneficiará a una población de 15.000 habitantes aproximadamente. En este sentido, ha recalcado que la apuesta de la Junta por el desarrollo económico de esta zona ha sido siempre firme, valgan los ejemplos del puerto de Motril o el impulso turístico de la Costa Tropical, al igual que el compromiso por que ese desarrollo se realice con garantía de sostenibilidad, asegurando los recursos pesqueros, agrícolas y paisajísticos.
> 
> En relación a la construcción de la depuradora de Albuñol, el expediente de contratación de la misma se adjudicó el pasado mes de mayo, por lo que la obra esta actualmente en fase de redacción del proyecto, lo que conllevará la creación de 80 empleos. En el marco de esta intervención en el Parlamento, el titular de Medio Ambiente ha anunciado que esta fase concluirá a finales del mes de septiembre, por lo que las obras podrán empezar de forma inmediata tras su finalización.
> Un Canon con carácter solidario y regional
> 
> Según el consejero, la principal vía de financiación para llevar a cabo estas actuaciones procederá del Canon de Mejora de las Infraestructuras establecido por la Ley de Aguas de acuerdo con el principio de recuperación de costes de los servicios relacionados con el agua, incluidos los costes medioambientales y los relativos a los recursos. Fiscal ha subrayado que ésta es la primera vez que se habla del Canon en esta legislatura, por lo que ha recordado que no tiene finalidad local y se distribuye con criterios de solidaridad en todo el territorio andaluz, dedicándose íntegramente a financiar la realización de obras de saneamiento y depuración de aguas residuales.


Fuente: iagua
Fuente para puristas: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...s-depuradora-y

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------

